# My rabbit has ileus! please help!



## JamesRees05 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi I ve only had our rabbit 5 days and it has ileus. He's in the vets doing ok but he s not eating much and yet to pass any poo. They broke the lump of food up in his stomach and were just waiting for him to pass it. The vets fees are on £105 and I don't have any insurance because I ve only had him,a short period. Do you think I should get him home tomorrow and just monitor him myself? Any suggestions on what is good for treatment? Anybody know of any good insurance for the future ?

Any feedback would be great


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hi rabbits have very sensitive tummys even a change in hay can cause them to go off colour. What have you been feeding him? has he eaten anything he shouldnt have?

I would keep him at the vets until he is eating and pooing ok. He needs pain medication and gut stimulants which only a vet can offer him. rabbits need to be eating constantly. Also changes like indoors to outdoors and vice versa can upset them when young. when a rabbit stops eating it is a sign that they are in serious trouble and need to go to the vets straight away. 

Most rabbit insurance is worthless, you have to pay £35 min excess, then they wont pay for the same problem within a year, and they dont cover any dental work. they dont cover vaccinations or worming both essential at least yearly. you are better to put some money aside every month


----------



## JamesRees05 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, I ve changed his food but I d gradually mixed his old food with the new food. His brother is fine, how long does it normally take ton clear ?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

are they both at the vets together? they will fall out if there not

it really depends what hes blocked with, if hes been off his food and its just lack of fiber/hay then you could be looking at a good recovery in a few days if your vets know what there doing. Many just havent got a clue when it comes to rabbits. if hes young then they are more sensitive. 

he needs:
metcam - pain relief
metoclopramide - gut stimulant
fibreplex - extra fiber
Bio-Lapis - to help rehydrate 
warmth
syringe feeding every other hour with recovery food. 
pineapple juice - this is a natural gut stimulant and many vets recognise this, the enzymes help break down proteins in the guts. But probably not a good idea for young rabbits (under 12 weeks)
strong smelling herbs like mint and parsley to encourage him to tuck in
some vets might give antibiotic just to be safe too


if hes blocked with something he shouldnt have eaten like some carpet or plastic that he cant pass, then your vet might decide to operate which is very serious.


----------

